# EIG acquires Constant Contact.



## Hxxx (Nov 4, 2015)

It surprises me that nobody here posted this earlier. This means 3 possibilities:


1- Community is evolving and finally doesn't care of such things.


2- drmike is on vacation.


3- EIG hate is only hosting related and nobody cares about marketing.


Link:


http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/11/02/endurance-international-buys-constant-contact-for-1-1-billion/


----------



## drmike (Nov 4, 2015)

I am never on vacation.  I am just busy working and caring for clients.


Thousands of other folks to chip in and get some of the action around here.  Thanks!


----------



## Hxxx (Nov 4, 2015)

drmike said:


> I am never on vacation.  I am just busy working and caring for clients.
> 
> 
> Thousands of other folks to chip in and get some of the action around here.  Thanks!



No problem man, we appreciate your contribution here


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 4, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> 3- *EIG hate is only hosting related* and nobody cares about marketing.
> 
> 
> Link:http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/11/02/endurance-international-buys-constant-contact-for-1-1-billion/



Not true, EIG hate extends to all product lines. 


I think that Constant Contact's slimeball corporate culture will be a perfect fit for EIG   _<--see, I told you, EIG hate extends to even marketing!_


 




> *Self-promotion*
> 
> 
> In 2007, the company was criticized by blogger Darren Barefoot on the grounds that its current and former employees responded deceptively to negative reviews of its products, services, and business practices. They posted positive comments about the company while concealing their affiliation with Constant Contact.[
> ...



source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constant_Contact


----------



## HostHoney (Nov 4, 2015)

I despise everything EIG I was watching their stock right after the announcement it went up but it will go back down. they have a horrible thought process and just a bad atmosphere.


----------



## drmike (Nov 4, 2015)

Don't worry or care about EIGI stock.  It's all held by what I'd consider insiders and mega bucks...  Calling it public owned is a f'n joke.  Should be laws in place to prevent a public company from being held by so few people.   Majority of shares should have to be held by individuals and no, their retirement fund mass pools shouldn't count towards such.


Constant Contact, meh, all that money, I guess...  Just means EIG is tuning up to spam the daylights out of everyone...  I mean remarket to....


----------



## Licensecart (Nov 4, 2015)

Meh what won't they buy :l


----------

